# Is everyone going to just ignore the lime elephant in the room



## That bike guy (May 8, 2018)

Not mine but I will be watching the show. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142786994358


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

Just looks like an old Stingray to me


----------



## spoker (May 8, 2018)

they were hot awhile ago but that boat left the harbor


----------



## That bike guy (May 8, 2018)

spoker said:


> they were hot awhile ago but that boat left the harbor



31 bid $820 6+ day remaining for a child’s bike that schwinn claimed to have made 40,000 of for half of a year only 55 years ago. Yeah this ship has sailed. But a last checked it’s over $2000 now???


----------



## spoker (May 8, 2018)

seen through different eyes than mine,glws


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142786994358
*1963 Schwinn Deluxe Stingray Bike*
*Seller information*
ollodgepole (1031 )
100% Positive feedback
Condition: Used
“Project bike”
Time left: Time left:6d 01h Monday, 7:39PM
Current bid: US $2,025.00
[ 40 bids ]
Enter US $2,050.00 or more 
89 watchers
Located in United States
Item location:Naperville, Illinois, United States
Ships to: Local pick-up only


----------



## spoker (May 8, 2018)

first sale ive seen with all private bidders


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2018)

That's a freakin 1964 model with that late 63 stamped date coded serial number. So what, 80,0000-100,000 of those built?


----------



## That bike guy (May 8, 2018)

spoker said:


> first sale ive seen with all private bidders



I don’t know you, but nobody has been able to see who is bidding on a eBay auction before the auction has ended since the 90s it’s a  Standard  eBay auction not a conspiracy.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2018)

spoker said:


> first sale ive seen with all private bidders




You know why it's private right? lmao


----------



## spoker (May 8, 2018)

ya i have an idea


----------



## That bike guy (May 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That's a freakin 1964 model with that late 63 stamped date coded serial number. So what, 80,0000-100,000 of those built?




Just  curious why is it  such a big deal to call M3 a 64 to you?  And what  month letter would you say the year starts or ends? And how do you know that schwinn didn’t include  M letters in their claim of 40000 stingray made in 63?


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> Just  curious why is it  such a big deal to call M3 a 64 to you?  And what  month letter would you say the year starts or ends? And how do you know that schwinn didn’t include  M letters in their claim of 40000 stingray made in 63?





The seller says it's a 1963 Sting Ray but it's not, it's a 1964 Sting Ray.

Pat' serial number lookup says:
_ *Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
*Built: 12/09 of 1963. *__ Go to 1963 Schwinn catalog -->_

And it wasn't. The serial date code has nothing to do with what day a bike was built. That was the SN stamping date and the frame and or bike was built days, weeks, and in many cases months later. The Schwinn Reporter showing the making of and the serial number stamping on the head tubes.


----------



## That bike guy (May 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The seller says it's a 1963 Sting Ray but it's not, it's a 1964 Sting Ray.
> 
> Pat' serial number lookup says:
> _ *Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
> ...



Thanks for your knowledge. So I read in the photo  article you posted where “Jamie  Marquet  performed the final operation—stamping the  serial number and drilling holes for the name plate”. So I’m guessing it’s after this point in the build process it becomes a year and model bicycle. Is it safe to assume that the frame was built on December 9th 1963? Because Jamie’s final operation.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> Thanks for your knowledge. So I read in the photo  article you posted where “Jamie  Marquet  performed the final operation—stamping the  serial number and drilling holes for the name plate”. So I’m guessing it’s after this point in the build process it becomes a year and model bicycle. Is it safe to assume that the frame was built on December 9th 1963? Because Jamie’s final operation.





From my research Schwinn's model year change over started with serial numbers stamped in November. This was the norm but there were exceptions like the beginning production of the new 1955 Middleweight line, the new 1950 Black Phantom and the new 1957 middleweight Jaguars that were made available early and for Christmas sales. I believe the new 1954 Balloon Jaguar 3 speed began with retrofitted frames wearing Sept 53 serial numbers.   

If you collect Schwinns and have had or seen 1976 or later models with the actual build date stamped in the head badge and then compared the serial number date to the head badge date you'll get a better idea of how long the bike was built after the serial number was stamped.
Lets say that the person (s) stamping the serial numbers on the drop outs happened to be waaay behind in production and the frame builders bins of pre stamped drop outs were empty and the frame builders were waiting for drop outs to build their next frames, then yes it would be safe to say that frame was built on the day the serial number was stamped on the drop out. Did Schwinn have people constantly running back and forth to the frame builders with parts that were just freshly completed and ready to be used or were they stocked piled and then distributed when they were actually needed? What about all the stamped pieces that were stamped close to the end of the day? If they built all the frames the day the serial numbers were stamped that would mean the frame builders were working overtime after the serial number stampers went home for the day. To be honest, I don't believe many, if any bike frames were built on the day the serial number was stamped. Back in the day when Schwinn hired the local winos to hand stamp numbers on the bottom bracket shells after a frame was built, then maybe.  
I recently picked up a 1981 Cruiser 5 and the head badge date was in the second month after the month of the frame serial date. June serial and late August build date. At what point was all he lag time? When Murray started building Schwinns with actual Schwinn made and serial stamped head tubes, how long were those head tubes sitting before Murray used it to build a frame.
 A serial number is just a serial number and I doubt Schwinn had a company policy or made a habit of having a frame built the same day it's component had the serial stamped on it.


----------



## That bike guy (May 9, 2018)

So Jamie’s  final operation was just  serial number stamping on a head tube not  attached to a frame? Because in the photo it looks like frame is attached to the head tube that Jamie’s is stamping. Is the schwinn news letter fake news? GTs58 it’s  obvious your  passionate  About the  process of  Bicycle  concept   Manufacturing and sells. Thank you for all your  research  and being  generous with your knowledge.


----------



## That bike guy (May 9, 2018)

spoker said:


> first sale ive seen with all private bidders






GTs58 said:


> You know why it's private right? lmao






spoker said:


> ya i have an idea




Ok it’s a private bidder auction. But why?


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 10, 2018)

I was too fat for that in 1977.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2018)

I think I was born without the part of the brain that enables one to appreciate these bikes.


----------



## Jay81 (May 10, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I think I was born without the part of the brain that enables one to appreciate these bikes.




Yeah, I can't understand spending $2k + on something like this. I mean I get that it's an early stingray and people pay big $$$ for them. But I'd much rather get another nice, decked out ballooner with a horn tank if I'm spending that kind of dough. To each their own.
On the other hand, I would love to find a few of these for cheap. Then flip em for more ballooner money.


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2018)

Here's the same model and the same year 64, in better condition, and nobody is interested in it for less than 2K. I'm betting the bidders on the one above actually think that's a 1963 model and rare, but there were no 1963 Deluxe's.

























http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382459445946


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2018)

yes


----------



## That bike guy (May 10, 2018)

That 3 after the letter carry’s some wait ovy.


----------



## That bike guy (May 13, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (May 13, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## That bike guy (May 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> You know why it's private right? lmao



I will be making all my eBay auction private bidder from here out.  Results don’t lie.


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the same model and the same year 64, in better condition, and nobody is interested in it for less than 2K. I'm betting the bidders on the one above actually think that's a 1963 model and rare, but there were no 1963 Deluxe's.
> View attachment 804837View attachment 804838View attachment 804839View attachment 804840View attachment 804841View attachment 804842View attachment 804843View attachment 804844View attachment 804845View attachment 804846View attachment 804847
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...620392&hash=item590c5c02ba:g:VBgAAOSw745a75he
> ...





they're all excited over the frame date and don't realize it's a 64' bike.

lol


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> they're all excited over the frame date and don't realize it's a 64' bike.
> 
> lol




It's a magical fairy tale world when dumb and dumber are plunking away on your bid page.


----------



## spoker (May 13, 2018)

sellins one thing collectin the money is another!!,i know kids lets play bid jack up!


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

This one is going to get a full blown restoration.  :eek:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382458438791


----------



## That bike guy (May 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the same model and the same year 64, in better condition, and nobody is interested in it for less than 2K. I'm betting the bidders on the one above actually think that's a 1963 model and rare, but there were no 1963 Deluxe's.
> View attachment 804837View attachment 804838View attachment 804839View attachment 804840View attachment 804841View attachment 804842View attachment 804843View attachment 804844View attachment 804845View attachment 804846View attachment 804847
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...620392&hash=item590c5c02ba:g:VBgAAOSw745a75he
> ...






GTs58 said:


> This one is going to get a full blown restoration.  :eek:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1963-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-Solo-Polo-Seat-MUSCLE-BIKE-20-Coppertone-J38/382458438791?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=50543&meid=d6cbdadb2ae641e7a1eab8f527678163&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=142786994358&itm=382458438791&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> ...



Highjack  threads much? I don’t know why anyone would buy a bike for the  serial numbers when GTs58 is the only person that can decode them.


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> Highjack  threads much? I don’t know why anyone would buy a bike for the  serial numbers when GTs58 is the only person that can decode them.


----------



## That bike guy (May 14, 2018)

It’s some people’s cup of tea. Apparently.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

A fool and his money...


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2018)

Damn, I really wish I had one of these... to sell.


----------



## That bike guy (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like  another satisfied customer %100 positive feedback. Putting all the  conspiracy to rest.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> Looks like  another satisfied customer %100 positive feedback. Putting all the  conspiracy to rest. View attachment 818859



See post #35


----------



## That bike guy (Jun 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> See post #35



Post ?


----------

